# Digging In The Old Town Dump



## beendiggin (May 4, 2009)

I took the kids out on their *first *dig Sunday.  The old Waldoboro town dump has produced everything from pontils to porcelain signs, poisons, milks and everything in between.   Although this dump has been turned over a thousand times by now, there are still good bottles in it.  Two years ago I got  a nice unlisted size pontilled N.Wood / Portland, Me.  We had a great time and the kids picked up a couple of "keepers".   The first part of the adventure for them was walking under Route One through this tunnel.....


----------



## beendiggin (May 4, 2009)

The water leads the way to the dump...


----------



## beendiggin (May 4, 2009)

The dump site stretches out so you have a lot of choices to dig in.


----------



## beendiggin (May 4, 2009)

Another angle


----------



## beendiggin (May 4, 2009)

They eerily called themselves "Children Of The Dump" .   They look so innocent now, but wait until they have to split the finds!


----------



## beendiggin (May 4, 2009)

I told you it was only a matter of time until the bottles came between them...


----------



## beendiggin (May 4, 2009)

Some of the parts and pieces


----------



## beendiggin (May 4, 2009)

Fragments:  A nice green med, a cathedral peppersauce, a teal master ink, an open pontil, a flask with O.G.R. on the base.  So sad.


----------



## beendiggin (May 4, 2009)

I dug a hole about four feet deep by five feet long and got into an undug layer.


----------



## beendiggin (May 4, 2009)

Christina got a purple flask and Julia got a purple jelly jar, along with these others.


----------



## beendiggin (May 4, 2009)

More things to look at.


----------



## beendiggin (May 4, 2009)

The girls loved this horse.  I think I can get it a lot cleaner.  I've only given everything a quick rinse so far.


----------



## beendiggin (May 4, 2009)

Here's something I've never dug before.  A monogrammed shoe horn.  I can't tell what it's made of. It's solid, anyway.


----------



## beendiggin (May 4, 2009)

Here's one for Rick...


----------



## beendiggin (May 4, 2009)

The back has a ring and the number 98 .


----------



## madman (May 4, 2009)

hey paul nice pix , nice finds, nice dump!  how deep is it?     mike


----------



## tigue710 (May 4, 2009)

very nice looking dump...  I'm going to guess that the thingy is a handle form an old car winshild or wippers


----------



## beendiggin (May 4, 2009)

Mike, that dump is deeeep. I've been up to eight feet in before.  It goes all the way to the top of the hill.   Matt...I think you might be right.  Some car buff migth know.  There sure are a lot of car parts in there.


----------



## Miles (May 4, 2009)

It looks like such a promising spot!
 Some good looking prospects in there and a fun time, best of luck on your future digs!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 4, 2009)

Wow I never thought id see another one of those dug up.They probably tossed that one because it was broken.The one I found no doubt fell in when the guy was drop pin drawers [8D]


----------



## beendiggin (May 4, 2009)

Hey, Rick, can you post another shot of the "thing" you dug for comparison?


----------



## madpaddla (May 4, 2009)

Ahhh digging with the Fam....nothing better.  Thanks for sharing.  And keep digging you three.  Good times .....
 Madpaddla


----------



## Just Dig it (May 5, 2009)

That place makes for great pictures..looks like  fun


----------



## mr.fred (May 5, 2009)

Nice haul----my kind of dump[]


----------



## RedGinger (May 5, 2009)

Beendiggin, you said Route 1.  Are you in NE?  For some reason, I thought you were.  Looks like a very fun dump to dig with your kids.  Nice finds.


----------



## downeastdigger (May 5, 2009)

Great picture of the girls   HA

 I will assume it is a posed picture  ( I hope! )


----------



## beendiggin (May 5, 2009)

Laur, I'm in midcoast Maine.   Bram, the girls just started posing with the rakes for fun, so I had to take the pics.  This is a dump we could hit together if you get up this way.


----------



## RedGinger (May 5, 2009)

Ever been to Flo's on Route 1 ( right near Mt. Agamenticus)?  I don't know why it popped into my head when I began reading your post.  Anyway, I love that place!


----------



## diggincajun (May 9, 2009)

Hey, That old Donkey or Horse looks like the one I have pulling that icewagon.


----------

